# 1935 Westfield Streamline



## SimpleMan (Oct 15, 2015)

I bought this bike 3 1/2 years ago at Memory Lane from Catfish....thanks! I almost walked away from it and sincerely glad I didn't. I hope to find the few remaining pieces it needs to make it correct. Until then I did a mechanical disassembly, lube and cleaned it up....I'm using it as a rider. It's much sweeter in real life....my photography fails to catch it's true beauty.

As I got it....I stuck the guard on there just out of curiosity.






As it sits today....


----------



## stoney (Oct 15, 2015)

Wow, the bike looks great, don't do anything else to it. I'm envious


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 15, 2015)

Fabulous bike!
Thanks for the look.


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice! I was wondering if you ever did anything with that bike.   Catfish


----------



## TheDXjedi (Oct 15, 2015)

nice ride







SimpleMan said:


> I bought this bike 3 1/2 years ago at Memory Lane from Catfish....thanks! I almost walked away from it and sincerely glad I didn't. I hope to find the few remaining pieces it needs to make it correct. Until then I did a mechanical disassembly, lube and cleaned it up....I'm using it as a rider. It's much sweeter in real life....my photography fails to catch it's true beauty.
> 
> As I got it....I stuck the guard on there just out of curiosity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 15, 2015)

Totally dig it!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice ride. Wire brush that guard and it would look cool!


----------



## laid55 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bitchin' bike!!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm still waiting to see Ed's Streamline


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 15, 2015)

You did an killer job on it, Plus like the creme tires look great with the patina on your bike...enjoy it!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I'm still waiting to see Ed's Streamline




You and a lot of other people........


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 15, 2015)

Ed, did all of these originally come with Stainless rims?


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Ed, did all of these originally come with Stainless rims?




No. Some were just chrome. It was kind of a what ever they had at the factory kind of a thing...... Most of the catalog descriptions state how each bike might come equip with this, this, or that. Some had painted fenders too.


----------

